# Coding Active Sound (ASD) Back On



## djseto (Nov 16, 2004)

All,
I have a F10 M5 that currently has ASD disabled. I turned this off about 9 months ago via Coding. More specifically, I went into the HU_NBT ECU and went to the ASD_SOUND_OFF folder and made it Aktiv. I did not mess with any settings in the ASD ECU to disable ASD.

I assumed that changing the Aktiv setting to nicht_aktiv would turn ASD back on, but it has not. I've tried to VO the module back to factory settings (Right click Module --> Code) for both the ASD and HU_NBT ECU's and still I get nothing. At this point, I have run out of ideas. I posted this issue on another BMW forum and haven't gotten any help there.

I checked the harness on the ASD module in the trunk and it's connected. I also confirmed the fuse (#200) is not blown. My i-step version is F010-16-07-506.

Thoughts?


----------



## djseto (Nov 16, 2004)

anyone? Bueller?


----------



## djseto (Nov 16, 2004)

145+ views and no one has any ideas?


----------



## shag (Nov 3, 2005)

Try clearing the DTCs off of the ASD module. Should fix the issue. That's what usually fixes mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djseto (Nov 16, 2004)

shag said:


> Try clearing the DTCs off of the ASD module. Should fix the issue. That's what usually fixes mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool. How does one do that?


----------



## djseto (Nov 16, 2004)

I plugged in my OBD2 reader and saw no trouble codes. How do check against the ASD module?


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

You need ISTA/D and an ENET cable, look in this forum and ask for it. You can also use Esys to read faults but they will be in Hex and you wont be able to interpret them (I can) but at least you'd know whether there are faults in ASD or elsewhere.

In one of the Isteps, ASD was reported wasnt working for F8x series, so if your Istep didnt change then thats not it.

Esys->External Apps_>Transmitter, connect, scroll down, read DTC, paste content here like so:


```
=== Request : ReadDTC(0C) (19 02 0C) ======================00 00 00 05 00 01 f4 df  19 02 0c                ====== 
                                                           00 00 00 05 00 02 f4 df  19 02 0c                 
6D->F4 59 02 FF  // DTCList FF:                            00 00 00 05 00 01 6d f4  59 02 ff                 
35->F4 59 02 FF  // DTCList FF:                            00 00 00 09 00 01 10 f4  59 02 4f cd 04 87 0c     
56->F4 59 02 FF  // DTCList FF:                            00 00 00 05 00 01 78 f4  59 02 ff                 
10->F4 59 02 4F CD 04 87 0C  // DTCList 4F:                00 00 00 05 00 01 5e f4  59 02 ff                 
5E->F4 59 02 FF  // DTCList FF:                            00 00 00 05 00 01 17 f4  59 02 7f                 
3F->F4 59 02 7F  // DTCList 7F:                            00 00 00 05 00 01 06 f4  59 02 4f
```


----------



## djseto (Nov 16, 2004)

I looked at the ISTA/D thread but the guide says you need a 70+A power supply, which I don't have. I do have a request out for ISTA/D.
I'll post the Esys info when I get it. Thanks!


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

djseto said:


> I looked at the ISTA/D thread but the guide says you need a 70+A power supply, which I don't have. I do have a request out for ISTA/D.
> I'll post the Esys info when I get it. Thanks!


you dont need a PSU to connect ISTA for diagnostics or procedures, only for flashing purposes  or unless you are connected for many many hours doing diagnostics ...


----------



## djseto (Nov 16, 2004)

```
=== Request : ReadDTC(0C) (19 02 0C) ============================
5E->F4 59 02 FF  // DTCList FF: 
06->F4 59 02 4F  // DTCList 4F: 
40->F4 59 02 7F  // DTCList 7F: 
0E->F4 59 02 4D  // DTCList 4D: 
10->F4 59 02 4F  // DTCList 4F: 
00->F4 59 02 7F  // DTCList 7F: 
56->F4 59 02 FF 80 1A 3A 2E 80 1A 4A 2C  // DTCList FF: 801A3A:2E,1A3A2E:80,3A2E80:1A,2E801A:4A
5D->F4 59 02 FF  // DTCList FF: 
20->F4 59 02 FF  // DTCList FF: 
18->F4 59 02 0C  // DTCList 0C: 
67->F4 59 02 7F  // DTCList 7F: 
61->F4 59 02 FF  // DTCList FF: 
6E->F4 59 02 FF  // DTCList FF: 
2A->F4 59 02 FF  // DTCList FF: 
17->F4 59 02 7F  // DTCList 7F: 
64->F4 59 02 7F  // DTCList 7F: 
78->F4 59 02 FF  // DTCList FF: 
3D->F4 59 02 7F  // DTCList 7F: 
6D->F4 59 02 FF 80 2A 1E 68  // DTCList FF: 
01->F4 59 02 FF  // DTCList FF: 
6B->F4 59 02 7F  // DTCList 7F: 
3F->F4 59 02 7F 80 53 A5 28  // DTCList 7F: 
79->F4 59 02 FF  // DTCList FF: 
29->F4 59 02 FF  // DTCList FF: 
08->F4 59 02 4F  // DTCList 4F: 
02->F4 59 02 7F  // DTCList 7F: 
31->F4 59 02 4F  // DTCList 4F: 
37->F4 59 02 7F  // DTCList 7F: 
1C->F4 59 02 FF D0 2D 3A 2E  // DTCList FF: 
72->F4 59 02 7F 80 0F 92 2E  // DTCList 7F: 
12->F4 59 02 FF  // DTCList FF: 
13->F4 59 02 FF  // DTCList FF: 
63->F4 59 02 4F  // DTCList 4F: 
76->F4 59 02 FF 48 2A 22 A8 48 2A 26 A8  // DTCList FF: 482A22:A8,2A22A8:48,22A848:2A,A8482A:26
0F->F4 59 02 7F  // DTCList 7F: 
60->F4 59 02 4D E1 2C 36 08  // DTCList 4D:
```


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Aha ! as suspected: 

```
[B]3F[/B]->F4 59 02 7F [B]80 53 A5[/B] 28  // DTCList 7F: 
8053A5 ASD: Invalid coding data for equalising
Fault description: The fault is set when an invalid vehicle type is encoded.
```
Are you sure you VO coded your ASD ??? unless that fault was from when you coded something in ASD. When you get ISTA, go and erase only the ASD Fault, and then check again after recycling ignition that this fault doesn't come back. I didn't decode your other faults, you can have fun doing it using ISTA (check first the ones for VDC (0x76)


----------



## djseto (Nov 16, 2004)

I have ISTA installed and running. I'm going through the guide to make sure I know what I'm doing. As for VO coding the ASD module, I right clicked on the ASD module and select "Code". When I look at the ASD settings, it shows F10 so I don't know why the error shows wrong vehicle type.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Keep us posted. As I said above, the error could be from a previous coding session, while the fault isn't there anymore (unlikely). Once you go in ISTA, and check things, erase that one fault, do a ignition cycle and/or start engine, and check again.

If the fault is thrown again, then there is something wrong with ASD module, follow the ABL recommendations, which I think it says to re-program the module for that error code.

You could have done this with Esys, but Esys transmitter erases all DTCs, and a good practice I follow is not to do that unless the user caused it by flashing/...


----------



## djseto (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll post a screenshot shortly of my faults but i noticed the mileage is wrong next the faults. All my mileage numbers are like 71k + but my car only has 44718 miles on the odometer. Should I be concerned?


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

djseto said:


> I'll post a screenshot shortly of my faults but i noticed the mileage is wrong next the faults. All my mileage numbers are like 71k + but my car only has 44718 miles on the odometer. Should I be concerned?


Yes, please complain to your government and tell them to switch to SI system  I believe what you are seeing is in Km (44718 *1.6 = ~ 71Kms)


----------



## djseto (Nov 16, 2004)

Ha. Yeh, once I drilled into the errors, I saw the mileage in Km. So here's where we are at: I had 6 different faults. I used the filter to filter down to one fault and then select delete fault memory. I was hoping it would delete just one error, but it deleted them all (oops). I didn't see anything in the guide about how to delete a single fault and the IT guy in me couldn't figure it out from this relatively crappy UI. 

I power cycled the car and took it for a ride. Still NO ASD working. When I re-connected and tested, the only error that showed back up was the one related the ICM module with the KFAS camera system. I've attached screenshots of my original errors and then the description of the KFAS error.

At this time, ASD still doesn't work and now I'm not sure what to make of this KFAS error....

Idea on next steps for troubleshooting ASD and thoughts on the KFAS error?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## djseto (Nov 16, 2004)

also, for the errors that I accidentally deleted, will they throw again if it's a real problem vs being left over from a prior coding session or any maintenance that my dealer did in the past? The EDC errors are 1 mile (71,500 km) off the mileage on my last Service Visit so I'm guessing those errors were from that whatever the dealer was doing that visit to troubleshoot a vibration issue was I getting in my steering wheel.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

To erase faults per ECU, you need to select the ECU in the control unit tree, and click at the bottom on "Call up ECU functions", then browse until you find "erase memory" or something to that effect. While you are there, execute some of the tests for ASD.

The "8053A5 ASD: Invalid coding data for equalising" is very specific that the coding data has been modified so when you say you didnt, who/what did ? wait few days and re-check with ISTA. If no faults appear, and indeed you VO Coded successfully your HU, then I have no more ideas... BTW, how do you know ASD is not working ???

Don't worry about "invalid signals", "interface erros", ... as long as the end feature works. There are so many transient stuff that gets logged, its crazy !


----------



## djseto (Nov 16, 2004)

I guess I should restate: at one point like 9 months ago when I coded my ASD off, I was playing around with different sounds options (like the MINI engine sounds) just see what they sounded like. I turned off ASD after I put my aftermarket exhaust on (AWE Touring). When I turned ASD off, I could immediately hear how quite the cabin sounded at highway speeds because the exhaust has anti-droning technology and I know ASD adds some "fake drone". Also, the F10 M5 is really well insulated so even with a louder exhaust than stock, it's hard to hear unless the windows are open. With ASD supposedly turned on, it's still too quite in my cabin and there is still no drone, fake or otherwise. 

I've also tried turning ASD back on and driving around and my ears, which heard differences before, here's no difference. That being said, if the tests are not showing faults, then is it safe to say the system is absolutely working (and my ears just suck?)?


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok that explains the fault, if you change any of ASD coding data to something invalid, that code is thrown and your ASD will not work, and no you won't be able to hear the sound of different engines 

If the fault never comes back, It is possible it is working and your ears are tired, and it is possible there's something else! You know best your car. Did you code anything else related to HU, AMPT ?


----------

